
IBM's Watson supercomputer is getting into Wall Street stock-picking - hrez
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/06/16/ai-assault-on-stock-market-ibms-watson-is-getting-into-etf-business.html
======
DamonHD
Discussing with a hedgie friend the other night (a) what can he do that
Goldman's can't and (b) in US stocks no managed fund seems to reliably outdo a
tracker once fees are factored in.

My friend has a niche where GS may not go, but I'm not sure that IBM's path is
so clear...

